# G'Day from WA



## Uglydave (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi from UglyDave. my friends just call me ugly 
Recently purchased a Swarbrick S80. 
So far I have taken the boat out three times Each time I learn something new (many things). Dont reverse into the sea wall. Open the fuel tank vent valve. Have mooring lines ready before trying to moor.
I'm sure I will have many stories for your amusement soon.

Ugly Dave


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Ugly, glad to have you with us and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Uglydave said:


> Dont reverse into the sea wall.


I think I've heard of this, thanks for bringing it up 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Good to see another Aussie. There are few of us amongst all these Yanks.

Ilenart


----------



## PTsailing (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcom Ugly,
Here's a couple more for you, have a float or floating line if you tow a dinghy, or a face mask and a kayak drysuit available if you don't.  Have fenders out before you hit the dock and practice reefing before sailing into heavy gusting winds!
Have fun! We are!
Juli and Bill


----------

